# Lisbon Camping



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anybody stayed at Lisboa Camping recently? If so, any comments would be appreciated. We're currently in Caminha heading south and were thinking about staying at one or other of the Orbitur Lisbon area sites but they seem a bit far from the city.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We were there last September.You can catch a bus just outside the campsite, which will take you to the ferry port to cross the river to Lisbon.We then took an open top bus around the city,getting off whenever you see something of interest to you.
The campsite was clean but empty.

Les


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

unless you want to see lisbon then ok but much nicer site orbitor at evora just on the outskirts of the city walk in to the beutifull old city or bike its great


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Lisboa camping about 18 months ago and found it very convenient for the city and for Sintra. Buses stop outside the campsite and we can't remember anything about a ferry trip. 

We were given 2 free city transport card when we booked in and this enabled us to use both trains and buses free for the 3 days we stayed there. 

For town there are several buses you can use, all stopping outside. Reception are very helpful. Once in town get the no.28 tram which is included in your pass. This takes you past all the main sights and you can hop on and off. Lisbon is very hilly and it saves a lots of walking !

For Sintra ( and palaces) you need to get the 750 bus from outside the site and get off at Benfica railway station ( 7 bus stops along). From there clean and comfortable trains run every 15 minutes to Sintra. It took exactly one hour from van to Sintra. 

There is an Ikea and a Continente supermarket within walking distance or you pass them on the 750 bus.

A good site all round we felt. I think it was ACSI as well.

G

Edited to add info about bus stops from Benfica)


----------



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks very much everybody for the info.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

The bus can take up to 40 mins to get to the city centre. Convenient but tedious. It's also quite expensive to stay there. 
We stayed for a couple of nights bit then moved across the river to the aide in Seixal. 
No facilities but it's right next to the fast ferry terminal which only takes 20 mins in to Lisboa. Next to a decent beach and only costs buttons per day. Free if you leave early as the barriers are open from 10pm to 6am.


----------



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks again. We're going to be in Lisbon for about 10 days so an aire won't work for us.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We stayed on the Orbitur Costa de Caparica, south of Lisbon. The site is very nice and you get the bus to the ferry and then the ferry to Lisbon. The campsite reception will give you all the details. It's ACSI site.

If you are going to Sintra, there is a commercial 'aire' there.
N38 47.277 W9 22.521 - it costs €5 for the night - and is in a football club.

Christine


----------

